# 127 grain Winchester 9mm +p+



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I was always convinced that this was the best 9mm load but after watching this video I am stumped. Winchester Ranger T-Series 9mm +P+ 127 gr JHP AMMO TEST - YouTube
In real world shooting this round seems to preform well if not best. here is a video showing it working great. Winchester Ranger-T Series 127 Gr +P+ 9mm Water Jug Test - YouTube
I want to know what 9mm load is considered the best or top 5 for self defense. My back up magazine has the 135 gr. Critical Duty round in it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've always sworn by the Speer GDHPs 124gr+P for carry. Just like range time with 147gr FMJ to my thinking. I seldom carry the 9mm round for PD now. I've gone to other more efficient rounds for PD like the 40S&W and 357SIG.
My time spent with the 9mm was rather short, but I like the capacity for USPSA matches.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

With the efficiency of modern HP ammo(Federal HST, Speed GD, ect), there's really no need to utilizer +P or +P+. All they offer over standard pressure rounds is more recoil and accelerated wear on your firearm.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I think it's too easy to get carried away with the, 'which bullet is best' mentality. No matter what bullet you're using: Fire in multiples of 2 or 3 shots; keep your groups nice 'n tight; and you'll be fine. (Even if all you've got is crap ammo from Wal-Mart! It all works; and it all can kill you, too!)


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess I should get wrapped up in what is the best ammo. I know that a double tap from a modern JHP is bound to stop a threat in most cases. I think I will just stick to the Ranger, PDX1,GD,Corbon DPX to handle my self defense needs. I had a guy threaten me because of road rage so I wanted ammo that would go through glass and still be able to hit the mark with enough juice to do the job if the case arise. Thankfully he only got his gun out of his glove box and didn't brandish it which would have made the situation go to Defcon 1. He asked me to follow him to another location so he could finish me off was his words but I didn't do it. I let him drive off and run his mouth meanwhile he didn't realize I was a CCW holder that would have been prepared to return fire and maybe first if the case called for it. I am glad that it didn't come to that. I mean really he cut me off and asked if I wanted to make something of it. The only regret is I didn't call the cops with his tag number. Oh well the next time I will do so.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like to follow developments in ammunition since I have a detailed mind, which seems to jive with ballistics and forensics. It is my belief that the current crop of 9mm SD ammunition is probably best served by the Federal HST loadings in both of their weighs, with the edge going to 147gr +P (here +P is an advantage with this weight), and the Speer Gold Dot JHP in 124gr +P. I think with either of these loads you will be at the pinnacle of the current offerings in SD 9mm loads.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> I like to follow developments in ammunition since I have a detailed mind, which seems to jive with ballistics and forensics. It is my belief that the current crop of 9mm SD ammunition is probably best served by the Federal HST loadings in both of their weighs, with the edge going to 147gr +P (here +P is an advantage with this weight), and the Speer Gold Dot JHP in 124gr +P. I think with either of these loads you will be at the pinnacle of the current offerings in SD 9mm loads.


Yup! Couldn't agree more. In fact I've got two boxes of 147 grain, Federal HST sitting on my desk, right now, as I type; (but, I continue to have good use for 124 grain FMJ 9mm ammunition).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's funny about ammunition. We have the jello junkies on the one hand and the morgue monsters on the other trying to prove what their pet SD ammunition will do. And in between there are all sorts of people making claims about this or that caliber and load. So we try our best to ingest as much information as possible while at the same time sorting and categorizing it into some meaningful mash of data in hopes that we'll select the best of the lot for our SD use. Add to this the fact that the science is dynamic and it does boggle the mind trying to keep abreast of all of this.

The one fact that seems to escape us when we're doing our best to arrive at that perfect caliber and load is this. No two shootings are the same. You cannot absolutely with unfettered certainly state categorically what a given round is going to do when used in one's defense. And this assumes that the victim actually hits his target. If you were shooting the perp with a 12-gauge shotgun loaded with #4 or larger buckshot, you'd be on more solid ground with such a statement. But most all of us use a handgun for our defense and that adds a lot of mud to the water.

All I can say with this is do your homework, do the research, stay current, and practice, practice, practice. Rounds delivered to target are the goal and granted, the power and design of the cartridge and bullet is very important. But if you can't hit the perp, everything else is moot.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with the assessment yall have made. Practice to the point of muscle memory trumps what brand of ammo used. I hear good things about the HST load. I have a box of the 124gr HST and wouldn't mind using them at all. I am set in my ways so I will have to comes to terms that there are better loads being made all the time. I trust my Winchester Ranger 127gr round and the Critical Duty/Defense round makes sense to me too. I will research real world PD shootings and not the Gelatin tests to keep up with what's good to use. I know that the Gold Dot 124gr round is great according to NYPD and I have some of them too. In truth I hope I never have to find out which round is better.


----------

